# Toe-rag in a TT



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

As this is being post on an open network it is restrained, a fellow TT decided he wanted half my side of the road today forcing me to drive along a headgrow edge rubbing against the car, causing some light scratches. So if it was you driving from hawkshead to coniston early this afternoon, driving uphill to quick and across the middle of the road, cheers you inconsiderate T**T :x :x :x

Next time slow down and show some consideration to fellow TT owners.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wasn't me honest


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

your in the flame room you can call him.......
A fucking arse bandit, shit licking, donkey dick, wanker 

people like this piss me off, but unfortunatly there are wankers on the road in every type of vehicle :evil:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Most people I've seen in TT"s on the motorway drive like Tossers anyway.

They seem to all not be part of the 'TTOC" - obviously explains why they are arseholes!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Wasn't me honest


Nor me mate I was at work


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Not me. Could of been the missus though :roll: What colour was it?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So he didn't give you a nice friendly wave then . Sorry to hear the arrogant b*****d didn't move for you! :x


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

That's the trouble with TTs, and Audis in general - anyone can buy one.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> your in the flame room you can call him.......
> A fucking arse bandit, shit licking, donkey dick, wanker
> 
> people like this piss me off, but unfortunatly there are wankers on the road in every type of vehicle :evil:


yes I know but was posting from a public web link so had to be careful, the dick was an absolute wanker and could I have turned around would have given him a real mouthful.
Wonder what he would have done if I had driven down the middle of the road that only would just take 2 cars ... wanker defo and a lot worse :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

...     ...,,, please allow me to take this opportunity to appologise the the bloke in the soft top A2 which i cut up in Ft William two weeks ago,,


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Wasnt me either, honest. 8)


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Surely he should be considerate to all road users, and not just fellow TT'ers..


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

skiwhiz said:


> As this is being post on an open network it is restrained, a fellow TT decided he wanted half my side of the road today forcing me to drive along a headgrow edge rubbing against the car, causing some light scratches. So if it was you driving from hawkshead to coniston early this afternoon.


We go to Ambleside a lot and take the road from Ambleside to Elterwater a good bit. That's just as bad. What gets me is people taking the racing line through a bend or sequence of bends at like 24 mph! That's o.k. but not when other cars are coming the other way.

I'm Cumbrian born and bred and think that foreigners (i.e. people from Yorkshire and London who infest the Lake District) should have to park outside and take public transport. Leave Cumbria to people who can drive safely and considerably at 40+ mph on narrow country roads. I keep on hearing people from Yorkshire saying that it's God's country. If it's so bloody brilliant, why don't you take your holidays there and leave Cumbria for ex-pat Cumbrians to enjoy? Does thee know what I'm saying Dickie? I presume it's tossers from darn sarf that succeeded in bringing in the ridiculous speed limit on Windermere...

Wa-hey, my first jingoistic rant on the TT forum.

Doug


----------



## Technophobe (Feb 15, 2010)

Doug Short said:


> We go to Ambleside a lot and take the road from Ambleside to Elterwater a good bit. That's just as bad. What gets me is people taking the racing line through a bend or sequence of bends at like 24 mph! That's o.k. but not when other cars are coming the other way.


Completely agree with you Doug - pisses me off too.



Doug Short said:


> Cumbrian born and bred and think that foreigners (i.e. people from Yorkshire and London who infest the Lake District) should have to park outside and take public transport. Leave Cumbria to people who can drive safely and considerably at 40+ mph on narrow country roads. I keep on hearing people from Yorkshire saying that it's God's country. If it's so bloody brilliant, why don't you take your holidays there and leave Cumbria for ex-pat Cumbrians to enjoy?


Woah...hold on there mate......what's with the London/Yorkshire juxtaposition???? Don't people from Wales, Scotland, Japan, Kent, Essex, USA, Australia etc. etc. also visit Cumbria. I CAN drive safely (and do) and I'm from Yorkshire and I visit the Lakes regularly by car and try always to treat the place with respect - pay to park (raises revenue), walk the fells (environmentally friendly) and adhere to the take only photographs and leave only footprints philosophy.

Of course we could ALL stay in our own counties/countries and watch Cumbria fall apart through lack of tourist revenue - don't bite the hand that feeds you!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Technophobe said:


> Woah...hold on there mate......what's with the London/Yorkshire juxtaposition???? Don't people from Wales, Scotland, Japan, Kent, Essex, USA, Australia etc. etc. also visit Cumbria. I CAN drive safely (and do) and I'm from Yorkshire and I visit the Lakes regularly by car and try always to treat the place with respect - pay to park (raises revenue), walk the fells (environmentally friendly) and adhere to the take only photographs and leave only footprints philosophy.
> 
> Of course we could ALL stay in our own counties/countries and watch Cumbria fall apart through lack of tourist revenue - don't bite the hand that feeds you!!!!


Wa-hey, a bite, at last! Don't worry mate, this was my first naive attempt at being controversial and mock-racist, but I've decided I don't like it and wish to apologise profusely to you and anyone else I might have inadvertently offended. Enjoy the Lakes, it's for everyone to appreciate and I'm proud to come from somewhere that people from all over the galaxy regard as a beauty spot 

If the tourist revenue fell away, I suspect we'd get by on revenue from nuclear installations, sausages, agriculture, small scale mining of slate and haematite and submarine construction, etc. Living in Scotland, working in Scotland, being married to a Scottish lassie with a son born in Scotland and having two Scottish forenames must make me at least half Scottish now anyway, worse luck. Oh Christ, have I offended the Scottish now too? 

Several of my favourite celebrities are from Yorkshire, including Jeremy Clarkson, so don't worry.

Doug


----------



## Technophobe (Feb 15, 2010)

Doug Short said:


> Several of my favourite celebrities are from Yorkshire, including Jeremy Clarkson, so don't worry.
> 
> Doug
> 
> Doug


Hey - it's a flame room - I'm not taking offence at anything - except possibly being associated with Clarkson :lol: :lol:

Scots - I am saying NOTHING.............OH is 100% pure bred Scots and it'd be a case of [smiley=behead.gif] if I dissed the Scots.


----------

